# Is Vinyl Flooring ok to use?



## BlackSabbath (May 11, 2012)

*Hi .. I just bought my rat named "Black Sabbath" a new wire cage. The cage levels ( there are 3 of them ), are wire with lots of holes and I want to cover them with something that is going to be kinda hard so that it stable's them more because the they really aren't that stable the way they are. So, I was thinking of cutting and putting down some Vinyl Flooring that's sticky on the back, That way maybe the vinyl flooring won't slip off the wire cage levels when he climbs on them and jumps off them. Also I was also thinking of laying down dish towels so it wouldn't be so slippery. *​


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, lots of folks use peel and stick lino to cover shelves.


----------



## petratts (Feb 14, 2012)

on the parts in my cage that are made of wire. i used cardboard boxs, cereal boxes to be specific. I cut them up so that i had a flat piece of cardboard. then i put a few holes in it and used a twisty tie through the hole to tie it to the wire level and cut of the extra twisty tie. I wouldn't put sticky tiles on a wire surface cuz i am weird but i would be too worried they would get stuck to it or something. I put sticky tiles on the solid floor in one level in my cage. but then got really freaked out about the glue. The sticky tiles i got were made from china and i didn't want my rats to eat the glue. and the sticky tiles are just like a glue mouse trap if you flip them upside down. i ended up using this ridged sheet of plastic that i got from a hobby store. it was intended to be used as part of a giant picture frame or something. i really dont know but it is a giant thin sheet of plastic that is awesome to make a water prof surface.


----------

